# Check Out This Cool Rabbitry!



## ChocoClover (May 27, 2014)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/rabbits/471326-building-new-rabbitry-3.html

It's way out of my reach, but really cool.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 27, 2014)

By the way, oops about the title. I meant, check out instead of recheck.


----------



## Azerane (May 28, 2014)

I fixed it for you 

It does look like an interesting set-up. All the waste falls to the ground below the building? I can't quite make that part out.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (May 28, 2014)

ChocoClover said:


> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/rabbits/471326-building-new-rabbitry-3.html
> 
> It's way out of my reach, but really cool.


--what,-might I ask are your intentions,--??-breeder or food..?--or both..??--james waller hnoyoudidnt::imsorry::bunny5


----------



## ChocoClover (May 28, 2014)

Oh no, DEFINITELY not food. That's really sad! I just thought it was a really cool building for rabbits to live in.


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 28, 2014)

I've seen that one before! It is super cool!


----------



## majorv (May 28, 2014)

Love the idea of recessed flooring so the poop and pee 'disappear' under the building. Wonder how much trouble it is to scoop it out though.


----------



## HototMama (May 28, 2014)

that is cool. here is a pic of my setup. (i have many more hutches that are not in the pic) i plan on painting the shed and hutches this year and fencing it in.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 28, 2014)

Nice! Here's my setup. I will get lots more cages as time goes on. It's in my screen porch.




Pretty small, huh?


----------



## ChocoClover (May 28, 2014)

majorv said:


> Love the idea of recessed flooring so the poop and pee 'disappear' under the building. Wonder how much trouble it is to scoop it out though.




If you look at he previous pages, you can see that it is on a trailer. They just move the trailer to scoop to poo and pee! Cool, huh?


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jun 9, 2014)

ChocoClover said:


> Oh no, DEFINITELY not food. That's really sad! I just thought it was a really cool building for rabbits to live in.


--the building should be self contained,power,lighting,water,heating-(with temp control-/cooling,ventilation-)--room temperature is preferable,-not below 60,not much over 75 degrees.--my facility is this--plus an emergency room with medical equip.-and meds-,and more---if your going to take care of them go all the way---sorry for any doubts,but sometimes people want to know how to care for them just to fatten them up for the killing,--sincerely james waller:apollo::clover::running bunny:wave:


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jun 9, 2014)

ChocoClover said:


> Nice! Here's my setup. I will get lots more cages as time goes on. It's in my screen porch.
> 
> View attachment 10359
> 
> ...


-place the cages on the floor and allow them into a fenced area,-I don,t approve of cages---fences are preferable,,they need exercise--I promotes healthy happy bunz,--sincerely james waller :apollo::big wink:arty::running bunny:wave:


----------



## Azerane (Jun 9, 2014)

I didn't see the other pages of the thread for the building of it before. That's one heck of a set-up. Really well planned out.


----------



## majorv (Jun 9, 2014)

ChocoClover said:


> If you look at he previous pages, you can see that it is on a trailer. They just move the trailer to scoop to poo and pee! Cool, huh?



Oh wow, I see now. That is way cool how he took a camper frame to build on. It's very open so ventilation is good, and there's an automatic watering system.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 13, 2014)

I definitely like the thought of the poop disappearing. It disappears around here with the help of my long suffering shop-vac.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Jun 14, 2014)

Well maybe its cool but to me it looks like a food farm. Do the rabbits ever get out to run around? Can't say I like it, sorry.


----------



## majorv (Jun 14, 2014)

It's one type of setup for a rabbitry. It isn't for pet rabbits.


----------

